# Feeling helpless because my partner has Depersonalization.



## Guest (Feb 4, 2006)

My partner who I have been with for two years has suffered from Depersonalization since he was 16(9 years).I have read nearly everything I can on depersonalization, been to doctors with him, etc.At first I thought if I knew enough I could somehow help but I am starting to come to terms with the fact I can not do anything other than love him and understand as much as I can.I still hang on to the dream that it will go one day as easily as it started.I know that must sound silly but I still hope..

If you are in my situation or have any advice for me, I would love to hear from you.

Jenaya


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

My GF has it. I feel so helpless. I triggered hers with constant insecurities and negativity. She went into her "safe" mode or "coping". It's hard. I hate myself for it. I love her to death.


----------

